# Family type club has openings



## tyler1 (Mar 27, 2007)

If you are looking for a place that has a great family atmosphere, good fellowship, along with a good deer and turkey population we might just be the place for you.

We have a family type club in Hancock County just out of Milledgeville.  We have 1260ac,  there is also a camp that has power.  We have 4 openings if you are interested send me a pm or give me a call at 404-787-6925 and I will try to answer any questions you might have.  

We are full for the 07-08 season.  Thanks for all the interst and good luck to all those that are still looking.


----------



## georgian76 (Mar 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## snake bite (Mar 28, 2007)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## 98RIDE (Mar 28, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Mar 28, 2007)

ME AND MY DAD ARE LOOKING FOR A PLACE COULD I GET A PRICE


----------



## Rick Alexander (Mar 28, 2007)

*Looks like I might*

be losing my lifelong club this year too.  I'd be interested if you still have an opening Tyler 1.  PM sent.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2007)

BUCK 87JT said:


> ME AND MY DAD ARE LOOKING FOR A PLACE COULD I GET A PRICE



Pm sent.


----------



## Buckerama (Apr 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the pm's.  I am going to be at the property this Saturday if any of you want to come and have a look.  Send me a pm or call and let me know and we can set up a time to meet.


----------



## frankpell (Apr 5, 2007)

whats the dues?tell me the rules please. Thanks FRANK


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 6, 2007)

frankpell said:


> whats the dues?tell me the rules please. Thanks FRANK



PM sent


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dwc (Apr 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I still have a couple of openings.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 15, 2007)

can ya fill me in on rules and fee's?


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 16, 2007)

mwalker1313 said:


> can ya fill me in on rules and fee's?




pm sent.


----------



## big kahuna (Apr 16, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beerickson (Apr 23, 2007)

could you send me information, like the rules and such... beerickson@lovett.org


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 23, 2007)

beerickson said:


> could you send me information, like the rules and such... beerickson@lovett.org



email sent.


----------



## imsdunn (Apr 24, 2007)

*Seeking info*

Could you email me info such as rules, dues, etc.? Thanks!
email: imsdunn@yahoo.com


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 25, 2007)

imsdunn said:


> Could you email me info such as rules, dues, etc.? Thanks!
> email: imsdunn@yahoo.com



email sent.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 27, 2007)

please pm some info on the club to me


----------



## imsdunn (May 2, 2007)

Went down this weekend and liked what we saw! The three of us that went were very pleased with the property and the guys that were there. We are joining this week! Thanks to Cam for taking time to show us around!

Not sure how many more openings they might have.


----------



## OLE ROD (May 3, 2007)

Please send me the club info.Prices,rules,ect.


----------



## bearclaw88 (May 4, 2007)

Like some info on dues and rules...Thanks


----------



## tyler1 (May 7, 2007)

OLE ROD, I sent you an email.

bearclaw88   PM sent.


----------

